# Anyone order from Bolling Bee?



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I have 12 queens coming the third week of April. Why ask? Did you hear anything.

Other than that I can't say anything. This is the first time I ordered from them.


----------



## MGBee (May 25, 2004)

Guys:

I visited Bill Gadsen(original Bolling Bee) two weeks ago when in Ala. He has a beautiful Pecan orchard with clover undergrowth on his place.

He has sold his operation and as part of the agreement signed a no compete clause (5 years). I asked him if he was getting out of bees and his answer was "not until his toes point straight up".

Although he does not communicate by computer, he keeps in regular contact with Ed and Dee Lusby, and others and will be visiting Ed and Dee soon.

He is a believer in small cell (no problems with varroa in 8-9 years) and was really a joy to speak with. 

Eventually, he will be getting back into bees. Hope to "trade him" for some of his queens next year (he loves his Caucasians).

As to the purchaser of his business, I do not know what their intentions are, nor do I think does Bill.

Regards,
Miles


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

I ordered packages from them this year. Still waiting to hear when they'll be available.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

I sent a couple of emails off to the new owners of "Bollling Bee" last fall asking about packages. Never received a response. I take it that the new owners are still in business?


----------



## Will (Aug 3, 2002)

MGBee,
You visited with Bill Gafford.

Will


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I was able to reach the new owner, Mr Livings- I think, last fall on a couple of occassions. I haven't spoken with him this year as of yet to find out how much shipping will cost on the packages I've ordered. I ordered early, so I expect to hear from him soon. I sent him a letter today... I can't get through on the phone, and haven't ever had emails to be answered, but snail-mail has worked in the past. I'll let you know when I hear from him.

WayaCoyote


----------



## Queenannsrevenge (Jan 16, 2003)

Guys -

I really like Bolling Bee when Bill was still the owner. I had a tough time getting a hold of Mr. Livings last year to order a package and then to have him send a replacement queen on a separate on that I had ordered. I haven't been very impressed with the way he runs the business. There are other breeders of Caucasians out there. You might want to consider that route. 

Martin
Bowling Green, KY


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

thanks martin.

I was on my way to bed and thought I would check this thread once more. I'm starting to worry about Charles. I've sent him a letter last monday. NOrmally he calls immediately afterward. I've had fairly good dealings with him in getting replacements quickly.

However, I've paid for 4 packages last winter and haven't heard from him since, I'll say, November. My hives are all assembled, but no bees and no Charles. 

I'm hoping that he's in good health. But I'm also hoping for a good reason for the delay.

WayaCoyote


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Waya,

Any luck yet? I've heard nothing so far.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Still, no.
There is another thread you can follow: Need contact info for Bolling Bee : on the Bee Forum. Seems a lot are feeling the same way. 

WayaCoyote


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hmmmm. You guys are making me nervous. I order 5 packages last season from bolling bee and only recieved 2 of the 5 and they were real late around the end of june. I told him that i would like the other 3 to be rolled over till this year......... Charlie is new in the package bee business if he's not answering calls or email that might be good the last thing we want is him setting behind the puter all day ;>)


----------



## YBCute (Oct 18, 2004)

As with my other post. I ordered back in Dec. Records were not updated for 2005 and he had to locate my 2004 check. Assured me queens would be shipped this monday and this was on a call to him last week. I run a business and I also remember what it was like when I bought it from another owner.Total caos to make me fail and buy it back cheap. He is straightening the old owners mess out that he may have left for Charles. Ask me wednesday if I am still glad I ordered from Bollings.If not, I'll be on a plane Friday to Alabama.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

I finally made contact with Mr. Livings today - he said that my packages should be ready the weekend of May 7.

Buzz, he said he is running about 3 weeks behind so you can figure that into whatever your deal was.

Waya - he said he was bringing packages down to the Mobile area that weekend, I am not sure what that means for North Alabama. King Bee Apiary from Wetumpka has already been able to pick up his packages.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Rob
Thanks for the info. When did you put in your order?

WayaCoyote


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Waya,

My check cleared on December 14.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Update:

As mentioned above, Mr. Livings said that my packages would be ready this weekend (a month late). He called and spoke to my wife on Friday, May 6, and told her that the packages would not be ready this weekend. He did not tell her when they would be ready.


----------

